# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Humorous Business Names, Slogans And Logos

## nev25

I thought I would start a Light Hearted Thread for people to post Humorous and interesting Business Names, Slogans And Logos 
Some that have amused me 
Tap Doctor
Plug A Lug  (Local plumber)
Tanks A Lot  (Tank Retailer) 
Saw on an Electricians Van 
"Our Price wont SHOCK you"

----------


## seriph1

slogan I did as part of a corporate image job for a plumber 
STOP DEALING WITH DRIPS

----------


## atregent

A rubbish removal service I've used a couple of times called Trailer Trash. Basically a dumpster mounted on a tandem trailer.

----------


## leeton

Mate of mine started "Recue Rooter"...plumber! :Biggrin:

----------


## Master Splinter

How could anyone ever forget these two businesses?

----------


## r00fi

. 
Taken in Queenstown, New Zealand 2007

----------


## r00fi

> Saw on an Electricians Van 
> "Our Price wont SHOCK you"

  Actually....it probably will.........

----------


## Make it work

There is a company on Sydney's northern beaches who make cutting oils and coolant. 
They are HOLE LUBRICANTS. 
I dealt with them years ago, the dad's name was Richard and his son Andrew Hole. 
Poor guy, had to agree when anyone called him an A.Hole... 
I have been giggling about that for years, now I get to share it. THANKS

----------


## Make it work

Ah yes, I just remembered a pest controller in Port Macquarie who's name was Mr Roach.

----------


## seriph1

Reminds me of our neighbour over the road when I was a kid  -  Bruce Steynes. 
He joined the navy 
The first rank in the navy is Seaman 
I have no doubt all readers will figure out how Steynes was pronounced ....   :Smilie:  
he was a top bloke, but seriously, I wouldve joined the army or the RAAF  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## john0

> Reminds me of our neighbour over the road when I was a kid - Bruce Steynes. 
> He joined the navy 
> The first rank in the navy is Seaman 
> I have no doubt all readers will figure out how Steynes was pronounced ....   
> he was a top bloke, but seriously, I wouldve joined the army or the RAAF

  In the army he would have been Private Steynes  :Tongue:  
one semi funny name that comes to mind, is a company by the name of Big Decks, and i have to assume the owner is a kiwi. 
also a mate of mines old carpentry business.....Totally Hammered.  :Hahaha:

----------


## seriph1

Another firm I did some branding work for rejected my slogan idea which I think was a real shame. 
They were known as Ocean Paving and I wanted them to have the slogan "NO TERN UNSTONED" 
They didn't get it  :Smilie:

----------


## nev25

I did a sales training course many many years ago
We had to put together a sales campaign to sell cemetery plots 
We formed a company with fictious company owners 
John HUE
Sue MANN
and
Kevin BERRY 
Called the company 
HUE MAN BERRY and COMPANY   :Biggrin:

----------


## autogenous

Structural steel services 
For big better errections

----------


## skot

Electrician in my area whose name is William.....sign on van..."Electricity Bill"

----------


## Doc0055

There is a fish and chip shop in Brissy, by the name of The Cod Father.

----------


## Gooner

> How could anyone ever forget these two businesses?

  _"Big Dicks Halfway Inn"...._  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   Love it....  :2thumbsup:

----------


## racingtadpole

A couple more to add to the list.... 
A flat bed tilt tray tow truck getting around Adelaide branded as Camel Tow. 
Theres a structural steel and rigging mob here who's motto reads 'We'll stick it up anywhere' 
There was a rigging and scaffolding company here (no longer trading) whose motto was 'The best erections...guaranteed!!' .   
Theres also a maintenance plumber getting around here who appears to specialise in removal of tree roots from pipe work, or so the 'Are you rooted' on the side of the van would leave me to believe.

----------


## PlasterPro

saw a blind company (house blinds ect..) few years ago on Gold Coast,
on the front of van is said `Caution blind man driving` :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ubeaut

In perth there used to be (probably still is) an earthmoving business owned by Ivan Jerkov who proudly displayed his name in big bold letters across the back of his trucks like this:  I JERKOV  *EARTHMOVING CONTRACTORS*  Or something like that..... Was over 25 years but that's pretty close. The drivers of Jerkov's arch rival Gereservitch Earth Moving used to do a wanker gesture every time they passed one of Jerkov's trucks. There was never any love lost between the driver from these rival businesses.

----------


## seriph1

I used to love driving past a shop on Alexander parade Fitzroy - from memory it sold all things to do with navigation and there was an ad for a particular brand of compass, where the slogan read "get one or get lost"

----------


## seriph1

This firm of lawyers is on Highett Road, Highett  -  how long do you reackon these characters seacrged for each other!!!?? 
Hassal and Byrne  -  Solicitors

----------


## PlasterPro

door lock specielist in brighton-melb
`Knobs & Knockers`  :Hahaha:

----------


## Ausyuppy

There is a Electrical Contractor up in Cairns who has on the back of all his vans.... 
"Let us remove your shorts" 
A few more attached..... 
Cheers

----------


## sundancewfs

A friend of mine used to drive deliveries, he saw a slogan in Busselton one day on a sewarage truck.... 
The Number 1 man for the Number 2 Job

----------


## bricks

We have a pump truck labelled  "yesterdays meals on wheels"

----------


## nev25

Clever airbrushing

----------


## PlasterPro

> Clever airbrushing

  do you think his wife would ever want to borrow the ute on weekend? :No:

----------


## kombiman

Uprising Erections. 
Deck co. here in Brisvegas.  Ironically owned by skiboat driving bronzed non-shirt wearer ( Ive come to clean the pool with blonde etc (insert obvious)  wife.  lol

----------


## N0mad

On the gold coast there is "the poo man" (plumber), and in Brisbane, Hitman Pest Control (they drive around in Chrysler PT cruisers with dark-tinted windows).

----------


## Scarlette

Fencing company in Brisbane - APE ERECTIONS
Water tank cleaning company - TANKS MATE
A airconditioner installer called into work and i noticed his number plate said BRRR (i thought that was clever)   

> There is a company on Sydney's northern beaches who make cutting oils and coolant. 
> They are HOLE LUBRICANTS. 
> I dealt with them years ago, the dad's name was Richard and his son Andrew Hole. 
> Poor guy, had to agree when anyone called him an A.Hole... 
> I have been giggling about that for years, now I get to share it. THANKS

  I would rather A.Hole than be his father and have your name shortened to Dick!! :No:

----------


## q9

When I was looking for a bobcat I noticed an earthmoving firm calling themselves:  "_Great Excavations_"

----------


## nev25

We have a local concreter who uses the advertising slogan  *"I came I saw I concreted"*

----------


## nev25

Just noticed on a local Hairdressers window 
HAIR TODAY GONE TOMORROW

----------


## nev25

In the front yard of a Funeral Home:  'Drive carefully. We'll wait.'    SIgn on RADIATOR SHOP:  'Best place in town to take a leak.

----------


## nev25

I love the one near the front entrance to a hospital:     *Family Planning Advice* *Use Rear Entrance*

----------


## Benzy

There is a garden centre at Minlaton on the Yorke Peninsula, South Australia called "Yorkereations" 
I recall travelling through Lorne, Victoria many years ago and chuckled at the name of the fruit & Veg shop, "Lorne Greens." 
Also, at Katoomba in the Blue Mountains was a restaurant called "Grillers in the Mist."   :Clap2:

----------


## Armers

Not that funny but i like it! 
A chicking shop in Burwood has the sign out the front with Burwood C.O.C in big red writing.... with Chickin on Charcol in small underneath! 
A mulching company with "We Blow!" as there slogan... 
Saw one the other day, on the back of some steel workers teeshirt....something like  "Having Trouble getting it up!?" 
there are some good ones out there.  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## manchild

Sherlock homes ,the poo man -plumber ,pete the possum man in brisbane just a few that comes to mind quickly.
George

----------


## Haveago1

Had to look twice at this fashionista shop's name in Rome...

----------


## Bedford

I just saw a furniture  van sized truck going up the road towing what looked like a tree hogger, but was actually a big vacuum system. Painted on the side was INSULATION REMOVERS, phone * * * * * * must be a new industry. :Biggrin:

----------


## su-ed

I saw a bloke getting around Melbins north as a "Dunnyologist". 
and
Cunning Stunts Excavations/Earthmoving...

----------


## nberry83

Saw a couple the other day  Bedrock Stone MasonryBadger Excavations

----------


## jago

_Wine Wanker_  a company in Victoria 
my personal favourites both from QLD  *No Bollocks HYDRAULICS* ....what it can't lift a thing !  _Bollocks Aviation_...I'm sure it was! 
and I wonder why they have both ceased trading. 
Forgot my old Chiropractor in Melbourne Dr Diskin

----------


## Vin



----------


## jago

Thats just wrong ... You should tell the silly bastards that space needs adding!

----------


## Uncle Knackers

My uncle has a computer repair business in Tassy called F N Computers. Come on think about it?? Not bad eh..eh..

----------


## ivanavitch

I saw this on a car today. http://www.mikehuntscars.com.au/

----------

